# youtube Cruze Diesel vids



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You are a youtube junky a little humor management


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Older and overseas but neat.
> 
> YouTube


Yes, I haven't been game to get mine up to 200+ yet, but it sits on 130 quite happily.

(Oh, if you aren't paying attention, those numbers are in _km/h._)


----------

